# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Old timber floor leveling

## raylor

Hi all
I have an old Queenslander stile house which we are going to ceramic tile the hallway kitchen bathroom etc. all of which have old tongue & grove timber floors. Will be using tile backing board through the hole area, the problem we have is the front hall used to be an external veranda with a sloping floor and is 15 mm lower than the house floor. I need to bring this up to the same level, I have been told that I could concrete this using bondcrete on the timber and then laying the tile backing board over the new concrete has anyone heard of doing a job like this. The area is 2470mm long by 1330 wide and the leveling would be 15mm at one end and 30mm at the other.
Thanks

----------


## nww1969

I was at Bunnings a few days ago and they had a Dulux product I think it was.
25 litre bucket kit for leveling wooden floors also for cement floors and could be
layed in 15mm thickness at a time.
Maybe checkout the Dulux website.

----------


## raylor

Hi nmm1969 
We have already seen this product (it is a Dunlop product not Dulux but you were close with the name) and yes it would do the job very well going by the directions, the only problem is it is around $55 for a 15kg kit and with working it out we would need around 8 kits (could be more) so the price cuts it out. That's why we were hoping to be able to use a cement morter mix, the cost would be more reasonable. Thanks anyway
Ray

----------


## tobymcclure

the hall way ( that used to be the verandah ) is it simply on stumps  ? is there the possibility of jacking it up level ? can you get under the house ? its a @@@@ job, but beats buying a heap of the dunlop product.

----------


## raylor

hi tobymcclure 
The style of house is an old queenslander, built very high on piers to allow for flood waters, have looked at raising the floor but the front section of the house is built on the floor joists (don't ask me why this was done but they did some strange things back in the 50's) so it is impossible to raise the floor without removing the front of the house, too big a job for me lol. Thanks anyway 
Ray

----------


## dib

You could put down compressed fibro over the old floor.  James hardie makes a 15mm HardiePanel™ compressed sheet ( and other thicknesses also).

----------


## murrayblair54

Hi Raylor, 
What did you end up doing to your floor.  We have an old weatherboard which has been extended several times using the old verandahs and have the same problem. 
Wondering how you have overcome yours! 
Cheers 
Murray

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Any product placed over a timber floor will be prone to fail, timber grows and shrinks with changes in temperature and humidity. 
You need to isolate the timber with sheeting, this can be tile underlay covered with a levelling medium as used by tilers or AC sheeting. 
This also applies to wet areas like bathrooms, toilets and laundries. 
Hope this helps.

----------


## nethern

> Any product placed over a timber floor will be prone to fail, timber grows and shrinks with changes in temperature and humidity. 
> You need to isolate the timber with sheeting, this can be tile underlay covered with a levelling medium as used by tilers or AC sheeting. 
> This also applies to wet areas like bathrooms, toilets and laundries. 
> Hope this helps.

  May I ask what the "leveling medium" exactly is?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If you use the 15 mm AC sheeting you should be able to pack to the required level, so no levelling medium will be required. 
If you use villaboard over the timber you will not need a lot of levelling compound because of the extra thickness. 
Also check on the levelling materials in the tile shops, it may work out cheaper. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------

